# bronze & green auratus synonyms?



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I suspect there may be many names for this morph. "____ and bronze" or "bronze and _______"

The distinguishing factor is the slight variation of turquoise - some greener, some bluer. These pics are of the Michael Shrom "turquoise and bronze" line. Are they the same morph as the Pat Nabors "bronze & green" line?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

There are green & bronze animals that produce only green animals, not turquoise. They are few and far between, as it was hard to single out the true green animals since they came in with turquoises... and the way patrick labels his animals I'm not sure if they are just green turquoises or what (since his blue and bronzes are just turquoises that are more blue - he does not stay consistant with the rest of the hobby).

Turquoise auratus have a lot of variation... from almost true green to blue, and black to really pale bronze. And... they can do it all from the same clutch. Super blues, "blue" and bronzes... they are all forms of turquoise.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Thank-you Kero.

I'm planning on picking up 6 "Pat Neighbors" G & B eggs this weekend. After determining the PN line produces varying green to blue turquoise as do the MS line, It would seem the obvious experiment would be crossing PNxMS lines, PNxPN lines and MSxMS lines.

I know most all plants love inbreeding and back-crossing - maybe PDFs do too.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If patrick's "green and bronze" line produces green to blue animals, they are not green and bronzes, they are turquoises, same as Mike's. His site says nothing about them ranging in color on the green section, just the bronze. You can see how they related they are by looking at their clutches... if your Saurian G&Br produce only green froglets, they are true breeding green and bronze. If they range from green to turquoise, they are actually Turquoises like Mike's. If you cross the true G&Br with a Turquoise it will not give you an accurate representation of what you got as they would produce at least some turquoises, making it look like both parents are turquoises when they aren't.

Inbreeding and backcrossing are ways to test the purity of plant stock and also breed for certain traits not found in other parts of the population... it's not that plants like it, it's that people breeding for certain plants like it. We are trying to move away from such breedings (unless we have to) to try and retain genetic variability in our stock... unless you're working for a designer frog, inbreeding and back-crossing should be avoided.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

KeroKero said:


> If patrick's "green and bronze" line produces green to blue animals, they are not green and bronzes, they are turquoises, same as Mike's. ...
> 
> Inbreeding and backcrossing are ways to test the purity of plant stock and also breed for certain traits not found in other parts of the population... it's not that plants like it, it's that people breeding for certain plants like it. We are trying to move away from such breedings (unless we have to) to try and retain genetic variability in our stock... unless you're working for a designer frog, inbreeding and back-crossing should be avoided.


I'm buying a clutch of six eggs from someone who describes 

The parents of the clutch I want to buy - owner says "actually they are a trio of bronze and green. one does have a turquoise cast to it barely can see":









My sub adults from the Michael Schrom line:









Reference photo from PN's site:









So it sounds likely that that these are two morphs?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

In theory there are two morphs, the problem is getting a pure strain of them that hasn't gotten some turquoise in them... there are a couple people who've bred them, but with constant auratus imports coming it its hard to sell them...


----------

